# 300 blackout for deer???



## vowell462 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello,
Im looking for some feedback on the 300 blackout cartridge for deer. I am buying a rifle for my 11 yr old daughter, and recoil is the major concern. I say that because she has two different 20 guage shotguns, and she doesnt enjoy shooting them because of the recoil. Honestly, im more of a standard caliber type of guy and would prefer her to have a .243, 7mm08, etc. But, i just havent found a youth model that i like. 

What ive found that appeals to me is a Ruger Amercican Ranch Rifle. Its not necessarily a "youth" but a small rifle indeed. For the money, and if i top it with a nice Leupold or Nikon 2x7x33, i think the rifle will work for her perfectly. But, it comes in the 300 blackout and .223. Im not big on the .223 for deer, i just find it too small. ( i know, i know, people kill deer with them all the time)

The reviews and info ive found online are kind of broad, and it seems its more of a target round and it has great reviews in the AR world. 

But this little bolt gun will be for hunting. Im looking for people who have hunted with one, have experience, can tell me safe distances, particular loads, performance on deer, etc. So, if you know a little about the round, id sure love to hear from you! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 30, 2016)

.300 BO is lights out.. I would feel comfortable with it out to 200 without reservation


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 30, 2016)

.300BO is a fine short-range deer cartridge, as long as you stick with the supersonic loads. Buddy of mine and his daughter have killed a pile of deer and hogs with it. Think .30/30. It's fairly similar in ballistics.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2016)

Hunt with a guy that kills them dead with subsonic ammo. Now he is a neck shooter.


----------



## Knotwild (Nov 30, 2016)

You might want to check the reviews on that rifle. Some that I read were negative. They experienced light primer strikes with no ignition.


----------



## vowell462 (Nov 30, 2016)

I surely will. Thanks. I mainly like that rifle because it "fits" her. Everything ive read so far has been positive. But im sure ive missed some. Im more of a traditional wood/blue kind of guy. But, like i say, that gun fits her and she likes it. I guess thats all that matters. Im just unsure of the cartridge. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 30, 2016)

300 BO is a great low recoil cartridge. Two of us have killed over 100 hogs and a dozen deer with ours in ar15's and a ruger bolt(rebarreled m77). The Barnes Vortex 110 rounds are accurate and perform extremely well on deer and hogs.
 The caliber will work and she will be more comfortable and confident with a rifle she likes.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2016)

My son was 10 y/o and 68 lbs when he killed his first deer with a 300BO.  We shoot 125 grain ballistic tip shells in it, and it gets the job done.  I bought an AR for him. #1 reason was I could adjust the stock down to fit him then, and as he grew, just lengthen the stock out.  I can also pull that stock out, and I am entirely comfortable with the gun.    I wasn't worried about it being a semiauto, because I was in the treestand with him, and I only used a 5 round magazine to hunt.

You can also buy another upper, and have a .223/5.56 in about 2 minutes if you want to step down to a faster, lighter bullet and smack a coyote or 7.  And I don't feel like AR's will get any cheaper than they are now.


----------



## Klondike (Nov 30, 2016)

My sons first deer was killed with a 300BO.  Awesome kid cartridge due to low recoil and it builds confidence.  If you hand load 125Gr Nosler green tips with H110 is great.  Factory buy the Barnes 110Gr supersonic.  150 yards or less I don't care how big the buck is it works great


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys. That helps a bunch. My next question is, do any of you have experience with the Nikon 2x7x33 that they make specifically for that round? Im more of a Leupold guy and never owned a Nikon. But my dealer swears by them as top knotch for that gun.


----------



## MuXi115 (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm not a fan of factory BDC/ballistic reticles in scopes for a number of reasons. 

1. The reticles are not calibrated for the exact load I'm likely shooting, which means it's inaccurate. 
2. I'm not taking shots beyond 150yd when hunting so I don't need it.
3. They get very busy and are not as fast for me.

There's nothing wrong with Nikon or Leupold but I tend to stay away from "BDC" or "ballistic" reticles from most manufacturers.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 1, 2016)

*.30-30 or .30 Carbine?*

Is comparing a .300 Blackout (supersonic) to a Winchester .30-30 really a good comparison?

How about comparing it to a GI .30 Carbine?

The .30 carbine uses a 110-grain bullet at just under 2000 f.p.s.

The .300 blackout will do a 115 grain bullet at 2,250 from the same rather short 16" - 18" barrel.

The .30-30 Win, with a normal 150 grain bullet, has a muzzle velocity of about 2100 f.p.s. from an 18"" barrel. (ammo companies use 24" barrels to get the max velocity when bragging what their ammo does).

So while the .30-30 hits with over 1000 ft / lbs of energy at 150 yards,  the .30 carbine has only 400 ft/ lbs at that distance, thanks to the lighter bullet, lower initial velocity, and less-efficient bullet profile that doesn't retain speed in air resistance as well.

How does the .300 blackout perform with 115-125 grain supersonic ammo at 100, 150, and 200 yards?  I can't find any data from a quick Google search, with the tester disclosing what barrel length he used.


----------



## MuXi115 (Dec 1, 2016)

GunnSmokeer said:


> How does the .300 blackout perform with 115-125 grain supersonic ammo at 100, 150, and 200 yards?  I can't find any data from a quick Google search, with the tester disclosing what barrel length he used.



I can tell you a 125gr Nosler BT from a Micro 7 is doing 2295fps at the muzzle. That translates to 1,321 ft-lb @ 100yd, 1,255 ft-lb @ 150yd, 1,192 ft-lbs @ 200yd.


----------



## Knotwild (Dec 1, 2016)

Ruger Problems

http://rugerforum.net/ruger-bolt-action/153761-ruger-american-300blk-nightmare.html

http://rugerforum.net/ruger-bolt-action/134870-rar-300-blk-problem.html

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=853246

http://www.300blktalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=92909


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 1, 2016)

Knotwild said:


> Ruger Problems
> 
> http://rugerforum.net/ruger-bolt-action/153761-ruger-american-300blk-nightmare.html
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks! Thats enough for me to NOT buy the rifle. Ill find something a little nicer and keep the mentioned round in mind after thoroughly inspecting the ballistics. However, i do own a Ruger Hawkeye, which i realize is on a different realm than an American, but it has been the best out of the box centerfire ive ever owned.


----------



## Klondike (Dec 1, 2016)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Is comparing a .300 Blackout (supersonic) to a Winchester .30-30 really a good comparison?
> 
> How about comparing it to a GI .30 Carbine?
> 
> ...



I think you should be expecting 2400FPS from the 110gr and 2300 with 125gr handloads even out of a 16" barrel


----------



## Gator89 (Dec 2, 2016)

If I was in the market for a for a first deer rifle that could last several lifetimes, I would give one of these some thought in the 7.62x39 version.  Lots of cheap practice ammo available and Hornady sells quality hunting ammo for it.

http://cz-usa.com/product/cz-527-youth-carbine-223-rem/

Apologies for the thread drift.


----------



## Kanook (Dec 2, 2016)

vowell462 said:


> Wow! Thanks! Thats enough for me to NOT buy the rifle. Ill find something a little nicer and keep the mentioned round in mind after thoroughly inspecting the ballistics. However, i do own a Ruger Hawkeye, which i realize is on a different realm than an American, but it has been the best out of the box centerfire ive ever owned.


Before you give up on the Ruger, the one thing in common with misfires was the Remington ammo. People that reload are not having problems.

I own an H&R (no longer made), T/C Encore (barrels are getting hard to find but you can always change barrels/calibers), and just traded into a Ruger.
I handload so ammo will not be a problem.

Something to consider, 357mag in a rifle is low recoil and very effective on Deer. You could get her a Lever action, Bolt action, or a Single shot now and in the future get her a revolver to go with it.

No matter what choice you make, Thank You for getting her into the sport.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 2, 2016)

I own the Ruger Amer Ranch in 223 and love it.  I read all the reviews about the 300 version at the time but I wanted the 223 anyways so it was a moot point.  That said I do believe the issues were all ammo related.  Either way, I have the RAR in 223 and a Ruger Amer Predator in 308 and love both.  I say go for the gun you initially wanted and find ammo it likes.  

As far as optics, not to sway you, but I love Vortex as of late.  I have bought 3 scopes from them this year and they are awesome, esp for the $$.  Customer service is also incredible.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 2, 2016)

Check out Lehigh defense 300BO ammo 115gr they are awesome!!!


----------



## pottydoc (Dec 4, 2016)

vowell462 said:


> Wow! Thanks! Thats enough for me to NOT buy the rifle. Ill find something a little nicer and keep the mentioned round in mind after thoroughly inspecting the ballistics. However, i do own a Ruger Hawkeye, which i realize is on a different realm than an American, but it has been the best out of the box centerfire ive ever owned.



Look for a Ruger M77 compact. More money than the American, but a much nicer rifle that's been proven over the years. My wife has one in 260, and there's been a bunch of deer killed with it. I don't know if it's available in 300 BO, but it is in 260, 7-08, and 308. The 260 and 7-08 have light recoil, and you could always buy the reduced recoil round if you bought a 308.


----------



## Rainmaker (Dec 6, 2016)

I have the RARR in .300 blk that you are/were considering. Mounted on top is a Leupold VX-R 2-7x33 with Firedot #4 reticle. Perfect for 200 yards and in. 

I handload 110 gr Barnes TAC-TX bullets, cci 400, 19.2gr Lil Gun; sub-moa at 100 yards with this load. 

This rifle has accounted for 3 bucks this season. One of them is my 9 year-old daughter's first deer. Great round when using correct ammo. It is a perfect woods rifle/cartridge combo for any age hunter. 

Remington ammo had a problem which resulted in the light primer strikes that has the "sky falling" for some. Remington had the shoulder set too far back resulting in incorrect head space. 

The round is so much fun to shoot, which translates to better accuracy and manual of arms. 

IMO, the BIGGEST proponent of this round compared to the other more common deer cartridges is the reduced level of muzzle blast even with supersonic loads. 

I believe that muzzle blast is more detrimental to shooters than the physical recoil that we feel at the shoulder. (from non-magnum cartridges)

The worst combo in the world for children is a "youth" rifle with a short barrel in .243 et al. The muzzle blast is tremendous. Suppress it, and it's fine. I love the .243, but it's best served in a 24" to 26" barrel. 

My vote is for the RARR in .300 blackout and that is what I bought for my daughter. Buy quality ammo or handload. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Dec 12, 2016)

I know it's not the original question but I second the 7.62x39 in an AR. It will get it done! Top it with a Primary Arms 7.62 chevron reticle scope and it's an easy accurate shooter.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 12, 2016)

Rainmaker said:


> I believe that muzzle blast is more detrimental to shooters than the physical recoil that we feel at the shoulder. (from non-magnum cartridges)
> 
> The worst combo in the world for children is a "youth" rifle with a short barrel in .243 et al. The muzzle blast is tremendous. Suppress it, and it's fine. I love the .243, but it's best served in a 24" to 26" barrel.
> 
> ...



I agree with you about the muzzle blast.  However, if you reload, that can be easily solved by using a faster powder.  Having owned several contender and encore pistols in rifle calibers, I have discovered the faster powders have significantly reduced muzzle blast than slower ones and the blast can be tweaked by simply changing powders.

Of course, if you don't reload, you are at the mercy of the manufacturers who most likely use the slower powder to get higher velocity in the given cartridge.

Rosewood


----------



## GA native (Dec 12, 2016)

I'll be the third to suggest the 7.62x39. It cost a third of the 300 BO. and will be around for years to come.

If you have the budget for it, the CZ 527 in 7.62 would be a great rifle to grow on. Pretty too. Or a mini 30 off the used racks. 

And unless she is really small, I would get the adult sized rifle. In 3 years or so, she will outgrow the youth model. And you will either have a rifle too small for anyone to use, or you'll be dropping a few hundred on new full size furniture.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 12, 2016)

6.8 SPC. Low recoil, flat trajectory, available ammo. I just happen to have a nice Savage bolt action I would sell you


----------



## Lick Skillet (Dec 12, 2016)

rayjay said:


> 6.8 SPC. Low recoil, flat trajectory, available ammo. I just happen to have a nice Savage bolt action I would sell you



Great round!


----------



## rosewood (Dec 12, 2016)

I have looked hard at the 6.8SPC.  Love the ballistics and the fact it fits in an AR15 platform.  My only issue is the cases are not from a common caliber.  If the popularity dies down, you can't just reform some other brass to get it.  Seems like it is made from the .30 remington.  I had never heard of that one until I researched the 6.8SPC.

Rosewood


----------



## DoubleM (Dec 13, 2016)

My 8 year old grandson has killed 3 hogs and 1 doe wih the 300 blackout he was using lehigh defence sub sonic bullets. None of the above went more the 10 yars. All the shots were within 50 yards.
It has been a perfec round for a small boy using the ar platform with the adjustable stock for us.


----------



## Rainmaker (Dec 14, 2016)

rosewood said:


> I agree with you about the muzzle blast.  However, if you reload, that can be easily solved by using a faster powder.  Having owned several contender and encore pistols in rifle calibers, I have discovered the faster powders have significantly reduced muzzle blast than slower ones and the blast can be tweaked by simply changing powders.
> 
> Of course, if you don't reload, you are at the mercy of the manufacturers who most likely use the slower powder to get higher velocity in the given cartridge.
> 
> Rosewood



Rosewood, 

Thank you for that information. I learn something new everyday. I also reload which I really enjoy. 

All calibers mentioned will kill deer. Howa also makes their 1500 mini-action rifle in 7.62x39. 

If you handload, the cheaper ammo of the 7.62x39 is a moot point. Plus, with handloading you have higher quality practice ammo. Additionally, practice ammo in .300 BLK isn't that expensive. 

I would (and did) pick the .300 BLK over the Russian cartridge any day. A handloader has many more choices of bullet selection with .308 bullets as compared to .310 bullets.


----------



## Wjackson11x (Dec 14, 2016)

Iv'e killed several deer with the 300blk, including a 222lb. buck this year.  All deer went less than 60 yds, with one dropping in its tracks.   My deer handloads are 125gr Nosler BT supersonics and work really well.  Also look at the Barnes 110 gr  and the Lehigh Defense.  Shot placement is critical with this round!

The main reason I built the gun was to suppress it and have a quiet, low recoil deer rifle for my 10 year old and 5 year old.  My 10 year old would not shoot a rifle until I finished my Form 1 can.  He now loves to shoot it. 

Shooting suppressed supersonic rounds are as quiet as a .22LR. Subs are stupid quiet, but I don't like the idea of hunting with them.


----------



## DoubleM (Dec 14, 2016)

That is a very nice buck!


----------



## kinross (Dec 14, 2016)

The blackout is a awesome little round. I hand load the tac tx and nosler ballistic tip but my main hunting round is the tac tx. I shot a big boar one night that had just walked into our trap that we were in the process of building from around 70 yards after i picked him up with thermal .The next day i found a bullet hole through one of the steel fence posts after i sent a few quick rounds down to him.It had punched a perfect hole through the post, its a stout bullet. I get around 2360 fps using H110. My Daniel Defense is a tack driver i am getting 0.42 at 100 yards for a three shot group, it really does a number on pigs. My 10 yr old girl loves to shoot it and with subs it chucks a big chunk of lead. I like the idea of a bolt gun but CVA has a single shot and for the money it cant be beat


----------



## rosewood (Dec 14, 2016)

Wouldn't hesitate one bit hunting with one using supersonic 2000+ fps.  Just don't think a 1000fps subsonic round is going to give u enough range when it has the energy of a 45 acp.  No doubt a suppressed supersonic round is a great idea for hunting.  It isn't just for the blackout, a suppressor would work well with a whole host of other calibers.

Rosewood.


----------

